# ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 2:01 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Wizard-of-OD)*

Guess not


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Wizard-of-OD)*

Issam, I'll bet that only 5% of the people on this board have any clue what a dry sump set up is. And, hardly anybody of the MTV generation has ever heard of Super Vee.

























_Modified by Scott F. Williams at 10:07 PM 8-1-2005_


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Issam, I'll bet that only 5% of the people on this board have any clue what a dry sump set up is. And, hardly anybody of the MTV generation has ever heard of Super Vee.









Super Vee = Best Racing all weekend at the recent June Sprints at Road America! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Apologies for OT reply but the Super Vees were great races to watch AND I'm interested in the answer to your question as well.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Wizard-of-OD)*

Didn't Bertils build a lot of those engines?


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (KeithVH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KeithVH* »_Super Vee = Best Racing all weekend at the recent June Sprints at Road America! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Werent bad but I thought the last race of the day was better. But I enjoy watching cars that were meant for the street compete on the track.

No back to the topic on hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (vfarren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vfarren* »_Didn't Bertils build a lot of those engines?

I thought so.
Pic for giggles of an old school race setup:


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Wizard-of-OD)*

all of my 911 powered Porsches are Dry Sump!! what's so special about it!??!?!!?
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a Dry Sump VR would be cool!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Wizard-of-OD)*

race? what race?...i have just been coasted in neutral....lets go your holdin me back







.


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Wizard-of-OD)*

its not a 10,000 word essay. that were getting graded on. I never spell check(takes too much time), and I could care less. 
back on topic u can always put it in another vw chassis. untill you get the one you want....by that time i may have switched back to an 8v because you can get more power out of them than either of the 16v or 20v's


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (purple-pill)*

I have a dry sump setup on my lotus europa s2


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (websaabn)*

Im not if you couls accomplish a true dry sump set up with a VW watercooled engine.We have them on the Porsches (stock), but the cases have physical feed and return lines to external oil tanks.You would probably have to run an external oil pump to scavenge the oil out of the pan.That Moroso piece looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Bad Habit)*

anyone running the moroso setup ? i am kinda intrested to do a setup like this in the cabby


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Wizard-of-OD)*

why wouldnt you just run an external pump?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_all of my 911 powered Porsches are Dry Sump!! what's so special about it!??!?!!?
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
a Dry Sump VR would be cool!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bump for dry sump VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd be all over that. Just think of the ground clearance. No more smushed oil pans


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
Bump for dry sump VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd be all over that. Just think of the ground clearance. No more smushed oil pans









no kidding


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: ABA Dry Sump - Oil Pump driven Via IM-Shaft (Scott F. Williams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scott F. Williams* »_Issam, I'll bet that only 5% of the people on this board have any clue what a dry sump set up is. And, hardly anybody of the MTV generation has ever heard of Super Vee.
























_Modified by Scott F. Williams at 10:07 PM 8-1-2005_

Super Vee rocks. So does Formula Vee


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

I've got an entire supervee engine w/ Lucas mechanical sequential fuel injection and ignition system sitting in the garage. Neat stuff to play with. I've got some specs for all of you that might want to care:
1588cc (79.5x80mm)
8v head ported to all hell
Lucas mechanical sequential fuel injection
Lucas ignition system
Cosworth dry sump 2-stage pump
12:1 compression ratio (needed 100 octane)
185 hp @ 8000-8500 RPM on 30mm restrictors
133 tq
I'll be building mine as a 1.8 and putting it into a Rabbit or something as a car to drive around and let people see the motor


----------



## dadsgeoisslow (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

does anyone know approximately what $ are we talking about to dry sump a watercooled vw...a 16v?


----------

